# FS: EXTENDED Weekend Shrimp sale only sale!



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sale End! Thankyou for the support!


----------



## Familyleun9 (Oct 14, 2017)

I’m interested
How can I contact you?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Familyleun9 said:


> I'm interested
> How can I contact you?


shoot me a PM


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

pm sent, thanks!


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

Where would pickup be?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

am3ience said:


> Where would pickup be?


pickup will be in richmond


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

will not be looking on this thread so please send me PM or an e-mail to [email protected]


----------



## Haven (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for the shrimps, they are very healthy. Great guy to deal with and very generous!
Welcome back Frank!!!


----------



## Rippfluid (Jun 3, 2017)

I picked up some of the Poison blue and Painted Fire Red shrimp today. I missed out on the Gold back yellow's, maybe next time. The shrimp look great. Thanks again Frank.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Got some really nice painted fire reds, thanks frank.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Haven said:


> Thanks for the shrimps, they are very healthy. Great guy to deal with and very generous!
> Welcome back Frank!!!


Thankyou Bill, it was awesome seeing you. Always very satisfying to see my old customers!



Rippfluid said:


> I picked up some of the Poison blue and Painted Fire Red shrimp today. I missed out on the Gold back yellow's, maybe next time. The shrimp look great. Thanks again Frank.


Thankyou for your loyalty as its always a pleasure to seeing such enthusiastic hobbyist still around BCA!



_noob said:


> Got some really nice painted fire reds, thanks frank.


Great to finally meet you. Please message me if you ever have any questions!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've decided to extend the sale till this week before the christmas mahem as we were unable to meet alot of customers. Please note after this weekend this thread will be closed!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

BKK Panda sold out!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sale End! Thankyou everyone for the support!


----------

